# 2016 chevy cruze LT body kit upgrades



## Ksadams (Dec 2, 2021)

Hey yall, I'm new here and I'm finally looking to modify the look of my cruze inside and out, but I'm having difficulties finding custom body parts or body kits that will actually fit my car. Any suggestions?


----------



## Summit_Cruze (Aug 31, 2020)

I know of a couple parts there’s a function ram air hood here 






AmeriHood.com | Chevrolet Cruze 2016-2019 Type-SMS Style Functional Heat Extractor Ram Air Hood


Functional ram air hood for Chevrolet Cruze is perfect replacement for the ordinary factory hood. Direct cold intake air to work with performance air intake system by major manufacturers such as Airaid and K&N. Also features two vented heat extractor vent




amerihood.com





Also know of the OEM ground effects package that came on very few cruzes it’s an entire body kit but very hard to find and don’t have a link to it. If your looking for splitters and stuff like that you can try cruzeculture.com they have some after market parts.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Ksadams said:


> Hey yall, I'm new here and I'm finally looking to modify the look of my cruze inside and out, but I'm having difficulties finding custom body parts or body kits that will actually fit my car. Any suggestions?


Took me longer to paste these than to find them - Search Works!








Gen 2 Hatch Spoiler


Has anyone removed their rear spoiler recently? Just curious if you need to remove the interior trim panel for any reason. I opened the hatch and saw that their were 4 bolts (2 on each side) that were visable but wasn't sure if that was all there was to removal. Planning to wrap it and would...




www.cruzetalk.com












New aftermarket hood for gen 2s


Anyone seen this new hood for the gen 2s? Does anyone have it? If so, pics on your car. What do you all think?




www.cruzetalk.com












Gen II Lip spoiler


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33059112547.html?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.25.6a82109fsAfPWR...




www.cruzetalk.com












Rear Spoiler Source


I just ran across this if anyone is interested: https://www.aliexpress.com/i/32962702472.html




www.cruzetalk.com












Another spoiler option for Gen 2 Cruze.


So i got another version spoiler for the Cruze, I don't like the RS too flat. The others on ebay are to big. So my cousin in Australia was able to find and get this one in my OEM paint code. It is and OEM GM part. Made in Korea #93747635 the bar code is 0789417256 GR.12.181. I tried looking for...




www.cruzetalk.com












2nd gen body/appearance mods


I’m in the market for any sort of 2nd gen Cruze appearance mods especially for the 2019 Cruze. Was wondering if anyone had any leads to really cool stuff?




www.cruzetalk.com












2017-19 RS spoiler


Anyone have a 2017 RS hatchback stock spoiler for sale???




www.cruzetalk.com












2017 Chevy Cruze Spoilers | Custom, Factory, Lip & Wing Spoilers


Give your 2017 Chevy Cruze a performance edge and a look that stands out from the pack with a custom rear spoiler. They’re easy to install and available pre-painted.




www.carid.com












Spoiler


Looking to buy a spoiler for my 2nd gen. What brand has everyone had the best luck with? Hoping to stay around the 100-150 range. Doesn’t have to be exact color matched but some sort of black would be preferable! don’t mind the dirt, it’s bath day!




www.cruzetalk.com












Bike racks and trailer hitch


So after things settle down this fall, I'm planning to buy the accessory rear spoiler for my 2017 Cruze LT. I have a trunk-mount bike rack I've used on my 2003 Olds Alero with a similar spoiler, but the rack rubs on the spoiler. So my immediate thought was to buy a different bike rack that...




www.cruzetalk.com












Trunk lip spoiler?


Does anyone know of a lip spoiler for the gen 2? I have a 2018 and would like to add a carbon fiber lip spoiler. Online searches have been pretty fruitless. Thanks!




www.cruzetalk.com












Aftermarket Headlight housings


How long do you guys think it will be until DEPO or TYC will come out with replacement housings for the Cruze? I'm really wanting them to come out with some so I can do a retrofit without destroying my OEM housings.




www.cruzetalk.com












Gen II Lip Spoiler


I just saw this while looking for something for my Gen I. It is a bit pricey at $854.99, but you can get it down to $812.24 if you but two or more. I have no interest in this company or anything, I just know there is not a lot of stuff yet for the Gen II...




www.cruzetalk.com












2016-2018 Gen2 Chevy Cruze Aftermarket Grille


Hello, I found this nice all allumuim grille for the gen2 cruze. I'm wondering if anyone has gotten this already, and how it looks. My guess is that it replaces the factory grille but how? Here is the link to it...




www.cruzetalk.com




Amerihood® - SMS Style Functional Ram Air Fiberglass Hood (Unpainted)


----------

